# Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Two questions... one, why does the NFPR look like my OEM FPR with a hole at the top and a bolt through it? and two, if I'm running the JWT ecu with my turbo, how beneficial is it to have an adjustable FPR? Doesn't the ecu adjust for the fuel already? 

One additional thought... if the NFPR is just an ordinairy FPR with a bolt through the top, can I just do that with my FPR and achieve the same results?


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Hopefully, I can provide you with significant answers to your questions. 
An adjustable fpr is needed when running the JWT 4bar setup. You'll need to adjust the fuel pressure from 3bar(44lbs) to 4bar(58lbs)
And yes you can make your own adjustable fpr by drilling a whole in your fpr and adding the screw; however, it doesn't provide the adjustability of the Nismo or Aeromotive fpr. 
For more detailed info do a search of www.sr20deforum.com.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Is it worth my while to get one or make one if I'm only running the 240sx MAF program? (I have teh GA16DET btw) I guess I'm just trying to find out if I have the JWT ecu will I be able to use the FPR and gain more power by adjusting the pressure up and down or is it basically pointless for JWT ecu users and mostly for S-AFC users?

thanks for your help!


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

The JWT ecu is mainly programmed for the injector size and maf. If it doesn't specifically say the 4bar fuel setup, then more than likely it is the 3 bar setup. 

For more information, check out this thread from the sr20forum:

http://sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25886&highlight=adjustable+fuel+pressure+regulator


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok thanks for your help!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Couldn't you have the ECU simply reprogrammed to adjust to the change in pressur?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

um... that's what I'm saying, with the JWT ecu they make the ratio a little rich at all times...


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Victorious said:


> *Hopefully, I can provide you with significant answers to your questions.
> An adjustable fpr is needed when running the JWT 4bar setup. You'll need to adjust the fuel pressure from 3bar(44lbs) to 4bar(58lbs)
> And yes you can make your own adjustable fpr by drilling a whole in your fpr and adding the screw; however, it doesn't provide the adjustability of the Nismo or Aeromotive fpr.
> For more detailed info do a search of www.sr20deforum.com. *


Its not a matter of just putting a hole in the top of the fpr followed by a screw, if you do it that way you will have an extremly high idle and cruise fuel pressure, reason being is because you will have to basically make the screw touch the diaphram as you will be missing the entire spring. What you need to do is cut the top hat off and remove about a 1 1/2 coils and then place a flat washer with no hole or a dime then close it up, now you will be able to raise and lower your fuel psi.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=367991#post367991


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sweet thanks!


----------

